# Kroger's Pet Pride Cat 'Dinners' ?



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

So... everyone knows how difficult it is to find the PERFECT cat food (that they actually like!) at the PERFECT price...

Enzo has always been fed on a swedish cat food called Bozita, but I am looking for a cheaper food for him.

A lot of people seem to rave about the 'Classic' Fancy Feast products. Though, because Enzo is a Maine ****... he eats like a horse, making Fancy Feast a little pricey!

I've been looking into alternatives... Target sells their own brand of a Cat Food similar to Fancy Feast (the ingredients look almost identical!), but the closest Target to me is about 30 minutes away! I was in Kroger the other day (about 2 minutes away!) and I noticed they sell their own brand of Cat Food (Pet Pride) and their 'Dinner' versions seem to be similar to the 'Classic' Fancy Feast products (No wheat gluten, etc)... at 5 (5.5oz) cans for $1.75, that's a great deal!

Does anyone feed their kitties Pet Pride? Does your cat like it? Do you think it has all of the nutrition needed?

Thank you!!!

P.S. Enzo will be fed a complete wet food (whichever one I decide on!) and have dry Taste of the Wild.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Fancy Feast is not that great of a cat food. Cats like it so much because of the fillers and additives they stick in it to make it taste good to them.

I think you can probably find a much better cat food than that. I didn't know about Pet Pride cat food so I googled it and the first 6 hits that came up were all articles on recalls..... that would scare me, a LOT.

Have you looked into Merrick Before Grain, the regular Merrick, By Nature, Evo or Nature's variety. They should all be cheaper than Bozita but way better for kitty than anything you can buy in a Grocery Store or a Target. 

You can go to petfooddirect.com and choose the option for Grain Free foods and get an idea of what's out there that is much better for kitty  Some of those might be easier to find in a mom and pop store or even over the internet.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cheaper food isn't a bargain if the savings is eaten up by food related trips to the Vet or health problems down the line.
Chiquita is now fed a rotation of Merricks Regular flavors and Nature's Variety Instinct Chicken, I had to go through a lot of trial and error and list to find these 4 flavors that she'd reliably eat.
Nothing worse then buying expensive food that kitty won't eat.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Fancy Feast is not that great of a cat food. Cats like it so much because of the fillers and additives they stick in it to make it taste good to them.
> 
> I think you can probably find a much better cat food than that. I didn't know about Pet Pride cat food so I googled it and the first 6 hits that came up were all articles on recalls..... that would scare me, a LOT.
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't look into Fancy Feast as much as I should have. There was a thread on another Cat forum that discussed the 'Classic' Fancy Feast and how it was good because it didn't have wheat gluten and under 10% carbs.

Thank you for your advice.... By Nature seems very reasonably priced (very similar to Fancy Feast actually!). Now, I just need to find a local store that sells the brands you mentioned.




cooncatbob said:


> Cheaper food isn't a bargain if the savings is eaten up by food related trips to the Vet or health problems down the line.
> Chiquita is now fed a rotation of Merricks Regular flavors and Nature's Variety Instinct Chicken, I had to go through a lot of trial and error and list to find these 4 flavors that she'd reliably eat.
> Nothing worse then buying expensive food that kitty won't eat.


I know, I know, slapped wrist. I do know better 


Thanks for your help.

Heard of Felidae at all? This is another brand that I'm considering and they are very reasonably priced, I'm just worried about the lack of flavor options.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

> Heard of Felidae at all? This is another brand that I'm considering and they are very reasonably priced, I'm just worried about the lack of flavor options.


I bought some Felidae to try. Mine ate it right up! I agree about the lack of flavors though, maybe you can find some other foods they like in the right price range and do a rotation.


----------



## Meredith (Dec 28, 2010)

CJinCA said:


> I bought some Felidae to try. Mine ate it right up! I agree about the lack of flavors though, maybe you can find some other foods they like in the right price range and do a rotation.


That's a good idea!

What food do you feed? I guess I worry a little bit about changing foods because of the effect it has on some cat's stomachs...


----------

